# I'm new and anxious ~



## Cwtchy (Oct 30, 2007)

Hi,   have been a guest on this fantastic website for almost a year and am only now picking up the courage to write on here! All the stories have really helped me understand my treatment and not feel so lonely, although I sometimes feel a bit of a fraud and not really sure I have the same sort of experiences to be on here! Just wanted to say thankyou to all those posts that have really helped me over the last year! I have been TCC for 5 years and after being told to keep trying by my (previous) GP, I put my foot down and said I wanted tests done! To cut a long story short, went through all the usual and numerous tests(which took forever), results came out with unexplained IF ! This left me and DH in limbo! Eventually after many more tests,scans etc we were lucky enough to be offered 1 IVF cycle on NHS. We were very grateful and have been treated brilliantly by the clinic staff! It's been an emotional rollercoaster, but am thrilled to say that we have had a BFP!!!!!!! I am still very cautious and keep imagining that I am imagining being pregnant even though that I have since done 2 Pregnancy tests and my boobs are sore! Is this normal or am I going mad? (Sorry for the long post didn't think I would write much -  but it's so helpful!) Stil learning all the abbreviations, bear with me!! Thanks for letting me spout off!
Sianxx


----------



## Gemmy (Sep 20, 2007)

Hi there
Welcome to this site, havent been here overly long myself but its a godsend!!.
Big congrats on the BFP, wishing you all the love and luck in the world.

Take care for now
xx Gem


----------



## ♥Meerkat♥ (Nov 14, 2005)

Sian
Welcome to FF! 

Many congratulations on your BFP   and best wishes for a healthy pregnancy over the next eight months


Meerkat x


----------



## *laura* (Oct 7, 2007)

Hi Sian 

  Congratulations on your BFP!!  

Wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy!    

Laura
xxx


----------



## Cwtchy (Oct 30, 2007)

Thanks Gem and Meerkat
hopefully I will be here for you guys when I manage to find everything!
Take care xxxx


----------



## Cwtchy (Oct 30, 2007)

And Laura Thanks!!
xx


----------



## emsy25 (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi,

Just wanted to say hello and welcome.  Congratulations on your BFP.

Emma
x x x x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi *sian* and welcome to the site 

You have come to a fantastic site full of advice and support and you have been left some great links to try out.

I wish you loads of luck with everything.

Kate xx​


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

& Welcome to FF  Sian  
 on your  
I am constantly amazed by the number of members who are here as guests then suddenly say hi,
I think your all fighting an FF addiction, and the first post is like saying my name is XXX and I'm an FF addict!

Seriously dont stop posting now, as your experience will help others see light at the end of there own tunnel, and we can support you on your special journey too.

I am going to leave you some direct links to boards here on FF - that you may or may not have found, I encourage you to post in these areas to build friendships and support from members who really do have an understanding of your situation,

Unexplained - 
CLICK HERE

Bun in the Oven
CLICK HERE

Meanings ~
CLICK HERE

FAQ ~
CLICK HERE

IVF General
CLICK HERE

G&B - Community board
CLICK HERE

To make the site easier to navigate click on the index tab at the top of any page - pink hearts mean there is something new within the board you have not read/looked at and if you scroll right down you will see the last ten posts from all over FF all are clickable  if you refresh this page (f5) it will update the last ten posts as well as the boards/threads and who's online!!!
take some time to look at the *help tab* too 

Check out the *Locations boards* for where you live & a site search for your *clinic* 

Wishing you Friendship  &    


If you need any help just ask! 
~Dizzi~


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Hello Sian, just wanted to say welcome to Fertility Friends, and to congratulation you on you lovely 

C~x


----------



## Liss (Sep 7, 2007)

Hi Sian

Well done for posting! FF is fantastic but careful, its utterly addictive and once you start...you just can't stop!!!  

Congratulations on your BFP!  That's fantastic! I'm having my 1st round of IVF now so a nice encouraging story!  Ta xx

Liss xxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Sian

Congratulations on your  and welcome to FF    I am sure you will find this site of great support  

Wishing you all the best for the coming months

x x x


----------



## Cwtchy (Oct 30, 2007)

To all you fantastic, lovely people! You have made me feel very special so thankyou for welcoming me with wide open arms..... oooo am very emotional at mo!  ;   just wanted to update you with my progress, have had my 1st scan and saw our wonderful embie, both me and DH cried our hearts out when we actually saw it on the screen in front of us!  We really couldn't believe it and keep looking at scan picture. Have 2nd scan 26 nov so am still praying that everything will still be ok!  
Liss just wanted to say good luck with everything if you need a chat just reply - am still learning about personal emailing!!
Thankyou everybody once again 
 to you allxxxx
sianxxxx


----------



## *spring* (Nov 18, 2007)

Congratulations on your BFP. Gives us all hope


----------

